# 2012 Big Game Draw Results Thread



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Prior to the results getting posted, I was hoping that this thread may prevent me from bouncing from thread to thread to see what all of you lucky guys drew out on. Since we just won one of the UWC Youth Turkey Hunts, I am afraid that our karma may be tapped right now.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I choose you! I will post my draw results here. You are the winner!


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

I will do the same. Good idea mr muleskinner


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I will as well! I am waiting for an elk tag! Can't wait any more so I'm going camping so I dont have to worry about it any longer


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I will post mine here as well. Only because you got a VERSATILE hunting dog.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a real good feeling about this pup Judd. Very different than anything I have ever had. I can't imagine the drive that this thing will have later on. When we go out for walks through the brush it is pretty amazing to watch right at 8 weeks old.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Dedicated and LE Elk for me.......and possibly divorce because of it.

:O•-:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats and congrats!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm hunting LE/OIL elk this year!!! WooHoo!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I have a real good feeling about this pup Judd. Very different than anything I have ever had. I can't imagine the drive that this thing will have later on. When we go out for walks through the brush it is pretty amazing to watch right at 8 weeks old.


You aint seen nuthin yet!  8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

$408 and $70 just hit my card this morning. Guess I'll sharpen my Mt. goat broad heads.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Dedicated Hunting it is for me!! Guess I'm up to 9 points for elk now. Still waiting to see if another $70 goes through for my son and his buddy for General Deer.... o-||


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats to all. My account was hit for two deer tags and no limited tags, which I am excited for the deer, one of the tags is for my wife and it will be her first year hunting.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Tree, congrats on your goat tag! What unit?


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> $408 and $70 just hit my card this morning. Guess I'll sharpen my Mt. goat broad heads.


YES!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Ben. Same unit as you hunted last year. Been watching those suckers for 20 years. Gonna watch em some more.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice, you'll have an incredible hunt! I know of one or two other people that will likely be drawing that unit also. Maybe we'll cross paths up there this summer.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhunter you are one lucky guy! Congrats on the tag!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Got hit for my Elk tag after 14 Years!!!!! Time to get in shape!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My 14 year old and wife BOTH drew antelope tags on the Paunsy/Dutton!!

Super FUN hunt right there OOO°)OO


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations to all of you!! Nothing for me yet.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Early Christmas, lol! Congrats to all who drew! Geeze Tye, send me some of that juju! No hits yet!


----------



## woody622 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll be hunting Elk on the Pahvant this year!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds like some great memories will be made this Fall. My CC Co always takes 2 or 3 days to post, but I am not holding my breathe--- Best of luck to the lucky tag holders.


----------



## hunterbumb (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks like General Tags again! Oh well always next year!!


----------



## woody622 (Jan 18, 2012)

My credit card always waits a day or two as well.. I just went and checked it and my available credit limit was down $315.00...280.00 for elk, 35.00 for deer! Look there it probably shows it


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well looks like Ill be drawing my general season archery elk! Good news is atleast my wife got her GS deer tag. If you can call it GS.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Pending charge for dedicated hunter for my son and I!!!!

First deer tag for us in years. First draw of ANY kind for us since 1996!!!!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like archery Book Cliffs for me!


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

CC was just hit for $ 508.00 Desert Sheep tag for me.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Dedicated Wasatch for me and the little bro, LEGS Wasatch Deer for the wife


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

What would $180 charge be?


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

$408........goat for me or moose for the wife


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

mattinthewild said:


> What would $180 charge be?


Dedicated Hunter


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Woot! Woot! Yeehaw!

I drew the archery tag I applied for and someone in the family drew a CWMU tag. I don't know if it's my dad or my wife, but either way I am totally stoked! 

*-band-*


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Wasatch elk for me or the wife plus 2 muzzy deer tags! going to be a great year!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Speed goat for my wife and general season deer for my son, good luck to all those that drew, looks like i just get to be the bird dog this fall, it will be fun though.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Stupid Cabelas Visa card... same story every year. I new I'd be waiting for my e-mail. :| 

Congrats to you lucky ones!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

DH for me!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

GS Archery Deer for me and the wife.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

After a year hiatus, I am back in the dedicated hunter program. *OOO*


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Just drew my first muzzy deer tag.. I better start practicing! Congrats to all who drew!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

drew my GS deer tag.... my buddy drew a manti elk tag his first year ever putting in, lucky guy. still waiting 6 years for mine.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

GS deer for my dad, son and I.......looking forward to spending some time with them in the woods.....congrats to all that drew a tag!


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like I drew my General Season Muzzy Deer tag and I also drew South Cache elk! Its about time!


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

General season deer so far...waiting to see what the rest of the family drew out on o-||


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

sawsman - just call Cabelas and ask for pending charges from Utah Bucks.

Drew one of two GS deer tags. Just don't know who yet.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

"sawsman". Cabela's visa is always slow updating there account history. I am still waiting myself. We should know by Monday, or Tuesday? You can always call and see what is pending?


----------



## wasatchsnowboarding (Dec 18, 2008)

Drew LE elk. So pumped!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

4pointmuley said:


> "sawsman". Cabela's visa is always slow updating there account history. I am still waiting myself. We should know by Monday, or Tuesday? You can always call and see what is pending?


That is exactly what I did. If you call, they will tell you if there are any pending charges.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Pulled a gs deer tag. Good enough. Now to start packing for my Montana bear hunt next week.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like me and the boys will be chasing GS bucks this year! Now got to get this old body in mountain shape!;-)


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

stillhunterman said:


> Looks like me and the boys will be chasing GS bucks this year! Now got to get this old body in mountain shape!;-)


Congrats stillhunterman! I have to wait now to find out which unit I'm DH on for the next three. I thought I only put in for Panguitch but turns out I put in for a second choice of Beaver. This could be an interesting three years!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Nothing on the old CC. Looks like I may be staying home and hunting wild hogs, pheasant and chukar this Fall. Good luck to all who were drawn. Stillhunterman, I hope you have the best hunt ever!!!!!!


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

LE archery elk. On the wasatch. <<--O/


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

After a long wait....the last two days, I now know I got a dedicated hunter tag, my buddy's gs tag, but my 14 year old son and his 13 year old buddy that I put in together didn't get a tag... :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 

We'd rather the two kids get one than us; go figure, I didn't get a tag last year and my boy did.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

burge said:


> LE archery elk. On the wasatch. <<--O/


How many points?


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

8 points


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

burge said:


> 8 points


Wow! I was hoping I might get lucky with 4....no so!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

General season elk for me!


----------



## fin little (Aug 26, 2010)

Pauns archery Bull Ellk and a free box of bullets pending on my card. Happy Happy day!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Fin- you sure you know where the elk are on the Pauns? haha You'll do well on that tag.


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

I got a Muzzy LE Elk tag. I'm freaking excited.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

NHS said:


> 4pointmuley said:
> 
> 
> > "sawsman". Cabela's visa is always slow updating there account history. I am still waiting myself. We should know by Monday, or Tuesday? You can always call and see what is pending?
> ...


Yeah.. guess I should have thought of that.



stillhunterman said:


> Looks like me and the boys will be chasing GS bucks this year! Now got to get this old body in mountain shape!;-)


Awesome! Good times ahead.. 8)


----------



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

Nothing for me yet... Looks like I will be going antlerless


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

fin little said:


> Pauns archery Bull Ellk and a free box of bullets pending on my card. Happy Happy day!


Nice fin!
I'll be on the top 'north end' for a week or two during archery..

Then come the rifle deer,, I'll be in the 'fin-little' country for a few days...

We may cross paths! ,, Looking forward to good times 8)

And it looks like I drew my 17th moose point


----------



## fin little (Aug 26, 2010)

Fin- you sure you know where the elk are on the Pauns? haha You'll do well on that tag.

The Plateau is a great place to spend summer weekends. Im just going to have to scout,scout , scout. Tuff duty.
Goofy I will probably run into you up there. I also like the Daves Hollow area.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like i got the bone again. Not only did i not draw a le archery tag i didnt even draw a general deer tag. My daughters first time attempt at the draw and she didnt even get a tag. 

All is not lost though this forces me to hunt elk exclusively this year. It also forces me and my daughter to idaho for rutting whitetail. 

Am i the only one left in utah with 12 archery deer points?


----------



## kd7kmp (Sep 17, 2007)

$35 pending on my CC. Looks like GS deer for me this year. Now I just have to wonder which unit...


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

Desert sheep tag and Rifle deer tag for me,
Dad- CWMU Elk tag, and Muzz deer tag,
Mom- CWMU Pronghorn tag, its will be a great year.( dad and mom hits just came thru about 8:00 am today mine came thru Friday)


GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE -Huntress


----------



## toowide-deer (Dec 11, 2007)

Elk Limited Entry (muzzy) Manti and a Muzzy deer, been watching the elk up around the cabin every year and putting in, could not come on a better year!!!!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

klbzdad said:


> Dedicated and LE Elk for me.......and possibly divorce because of it.
> 
> :O•-:


+1 $280 expo LE ELK and now $180 Dedicated I may be divorced also.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats all that drew. My Cabela's just posted 2 $35 charges. Sounds like my Son and I will be hunting G.S. deer! 

Good luck to those still waiting. CC hits are sometimes delayed.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Unsuc OIL
Unsuc LE
Successful deer draw general.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats to all that drew tags.

I have yet to see ANY charges, which is a little surprising and disappointing. Have applications in for both me and my brother. Is it possible that we did not even pull general season tags? Maybe? Hopefully the charges are just slow in showing, but I am losing hope...........Dang!


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

$70 Hit today, Son and I will be hunting G.S. Deer


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

My luck seems to change .Last year I didnt draw a Wasatch LE elk tag at about 60% odds. Iwent to a MDF banquet recentlly an won both a rifle and a bow against high odds.This year I put in for another unit that I thought Ishould be close to 100 % chance and havent a hit for elk but did get deer tags. What gives?


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wasatch Archery elk tag for me.

Haven't seen the charges come through for archery deer tags, I would be surprised if me and my brothers didn't draw one of our five choices...

I would probably end up turning mine back in anyways.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Looks like i got the bone again. Not only did i not draw a le archery tag i didnt even draw a general deer tag. My daughters first time attempt at the draw and she didnt even get a tag.
> 
> All is not lost though this forces me to hunt elk exclusively this year. It also forces me and my daughter to idaho for rutting whitetail.
> 
> Am i the only one left in utah with 12 archery deer points?


Don't give up yet, mine just posted earlier today, you never know.


----------



## bugleboy1 (Jan 6, 2011)

4 GS deer tags
1 CWMU deer tag- Grass Valley/Clark Canyon


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine got hit today..........paunsy muzzle deer.
Never had a good deer tag before.
-8/-


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i got hit for my card on friday but im not sure what it will be i went ahead and put in 5 diferent random choices but at least i know i will be hunting this year it will either be archery or muzzle loader so i still have to wait for the email. 

congrats to all that drew hope to see some of you in the feild this year


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Got two general deer tags, this will be the wifes first year hunting so we are excited. Shocked to see not too many people drew an antelope tag or maybe they just don't post on this thread.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

My charge came through around 10pm. GS deer x2. Not sure which area I had three choices. Cancel the therapist!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Looks like me and the boys will be chasing GS bucks this year! Now got to get this old body in mountain shape!;-)


You take it easy. You get something down you call me and I will come haul it out for you.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

2 $35.00 charges. My daughter is going deer hunting for the first time, and we actually get to hunt together! *OOO* :-|O|-:


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

I see 6 X $35 GS deer hit my card on Sunday the 20th. Two groups. Looks like I'm not going to be hunting myself even though I will have a tag. I'm going to be busy with the wife's and step daughters' first hunt.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

DH tag for me. Nothin for LE or OIL


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

LE Boulder Archery elk!!!!!!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> LE Boulder Archery elk!!!!!!!


The Silver Fox takes no prisoners! 8) 
Bring on September!!! *(())*


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Finally the cc got hit for muzzle loader deer no LE elk hunt yet still hopeful that it might still get hit again who knows but happy to be hunting this year that's for sure!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Just got hit for general season deer for me, daugther and son in law. Would like to see a charge for my moose. I have 7 points.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Somebody in our family drew a GS deer tag this year. Best of luck to all who drew...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Three of us got archery tags. Just waiting to see if two other people in are group got tags.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> LE Boulder Archery elk!!!!!!!


That is the tag I really wanted, but I settled for the Wasatch Archery elk this year (I am still stoked though). If you need some tips on some place to look, I could give you a couple ideas. Shoot me a PM. My friends dad had the hunt last year a missed opportunities at some nice bulls.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

I got hit with $35 now have to wait to see if its Rifle or Archery! And which unit!


----------



## telston78 (Dec 5, 2009)

Go figure my wife drew a Archery LE Manti elk with no points even crazier this will be her first tag ever. I drew a GS buck on the same unit and figure I will get a spike tag as well. I didn't plan on extensive scouting this year but now that has all changed. At least I have the rest of my summer planned out right  . Think I will head down tomorrow and ride the dirt bike around the north end of the unit and check out a few places. If anyone wants to share some info on the unit, places to check out or join me on some scouting trips shoot me a PM. Congrats to everyone who drew.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

telston78 said:


> Go figure my wife drew a Archery LE Manti elk with no points even crazier this will be her first tag ever. I drew a GS buck on the same unit and figure I will get a spike tag as well. I didn't plan on extensive scouting this year but now that has all changed. At least I have the rest of my summer planned out right  . Think I will head down tomorrow and ride the dirt bike around the north end of the unit and check out a few places. If anyone wants to share some info on the unit, places to check out or join me on some scouting trips shoot me a PM. Congrats to everyone who drew.


I hunt the manti for deer (DH). I've got a few trail cams up with plenty of elk action. Hit me up closer to her hunt and I can share some info. Good luck!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

humpyflyguy said:


> Shocked to see not too many people drew an antelope tag or maybe they just don't post on this thread.


I'll bite. Surprisingly, I drew a Plateau antelope tag with two points. It's going to be fun chasing them for the first time.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^^I'll bite too^^^^^^^^See page 3^^^^^^^  

Clarq,, Archery, muzzy or rifle?


----------



## neverdraws (Nov 24, 2008)

I finally got hit for my LE rifle deer. It has been quite a wait. I will be on the San Juan in October.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> LE Boulder Archery elk!!!!!!!


Whoot, Whoot!!!! OOO°)OO


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> ^^^^^^I'll bite too^^^^^^^^See page 3^^^^^^^
> 
> Clarq,, Archery, muzzy or rifle?


Rifle.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

Dedicated Hunter La Sal mtns..........Should be a fun 3 years.


----------



## HotWapities (Aug 26, 2010)

Whoo Hoo...LE Elk Manti Early, PLUS two MZ Deer. 15 years for a LE Elk.That's not so fun....Won't live long enough to do it again.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

neverdraws said:


> I finally got hit for my LE rifle deer. It has been quite a wait. I will be on the San Juan in October.


You dawg! That'll be the next tag I chase.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Anybody get cc hits today?


----------



## mbundy (May 26, 2012)

I got a call yesterday that my CC had 'failed' and they needed a new CC # to secure my tag. (The card I used in application was cancelled and reissued due to fraud) I called them back with the new CC #. $288 = Non-resident pronghorn


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

*()* OOO°)OO -()/- My 16yo son will be joining TEX on the mountain to kill a big ol Bull with a bow and arrow...I'm way more excited then he is!!!


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wife drew a GS Deer, so far that's it...


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a GS Archery deer tag, but who knows where! No moose yet, though. Probably next year.


----------

